# Charlotte Harbor Charter



## futuresailor (Jan 31, 2012)

My partner and I are interested in booking a crewed charter out of Charlotte Harbor area late spring, early summer. We have already visited and talked with the folks at Yachting Vacations in Burnt Store marina (Seems to be very professional operation, good boats, etc.) However, we have also found another company, Charlotte Harbor Sailing LLC, up at Fishermans Village. I looked at their web site, but was wondering if anyone has chartered from them or had any experience with them. 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

